# which type of transfer paper for yellow t-shirts?



## poolycoo (Jan 7, 2007)

what type of transfer paper should I be using on yellow shirts? I just did a shirt with double green line paper and everything was yellow. plz. help


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: paper*

You need an Opaque transfer sheet. The other stuff is really only good for white shirts, even though they say "light". With Opaque, you are printing onto a white layer (Don't reverse the image) and pressing that layer onto the fabric. One thing to remember is that if there is any blank spaces in your image, it will be white.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you're doing a design that is just black text, then using a light transfer paper like ironall would work.

If it's a full color design, then you have to just realize that the white in the design will not be printed (the yellow shirt will show through whereever the white should be)


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

Just got done using Ironall on yellow shirts. 5 colors no white. worked great!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is shirt I did. The color is daisy and I used a green design for a pre-school. This iron All.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Personally, I love using the non-opaque paper except for Black tees.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Here is shirt I did. The color is daisy and I used a green design for a pre-school. This iron All.


 
This looks like the transparent paper. Nice.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> This looks like the transparent paper. Nice.


It is iron all Hot peel.


----------



## mizzsweets (Aug 2, 2012)

I was wondering, can I use ImageClip Laser self weeding transfer paper for lights on yellow t-shirts? I want to print navy blue text on the yellow shirt and I have no clue what paper is best. Plus, I do not have a cutter at this time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mizzsweets said:


> I was wondering, can I use ImageClip Laser self weeding transfer paper for lights on yellow t-shirts? I want to print navy blue text on the yellow shirt and I have no clue what paper is best. Plus, I do not have a cutter at this time. Thanks for your help.


Definately yes. Use Imageclip laser light with navy blue print on white and light (pastels) . Other laser transfers that are not self weeding the polymer window will stand out on yellow shirt or other pastel shirts. Sometimes polymer speckles maybe on the image (red) sheet of Imagclip. Don't worry about some speckles when you marry and peel apart the image (red) and polymer sheet(green). I have pressed Imageclip transfer with some polymer speckles and the speckles did not show. It is not an issue. I use silicon baking cookie sheet (not parchment paper) to minimize polymer speckles.

Here is a link on how to use the silicon sheet: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25198-post160268.html#160268


----------



## mizzsweets (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you so much Luis for your help! I ordered some Imageclip Laser light and its on the way. I get my Okidata c830n laser printer tomorrow so I'm excited to make things happen!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mizzsweets said:


> Thank you so much Luis for your help! I ordered some Imageclip Laser light and its on the way. I get my Okidata c830n laser printer tomorrow so I'm excited to make things happen!


 You are going to love Imageclip laser light. Follow the the procedure for weeding the transfer ( marry and peel the red ans green sheets) with silicon baking cookie sheet. If you are doing a batch weed all of them before changing the temp and pressure for pressing the transfer on the shirt.

After weeding the batch of transfers (Marry and peel the red and green sheet), make sure the press is set as high as your press will allow. Set the temp to 375F. You need to pre stretch the shirt before pressing the transfer. What I do is I lay the shirt on the lowr platen, lower the upper platen without locking it (Skip this if you have a clam type heat press). Stretch the sides of the shirt. Then lock the press for 5 seconds to remove wrinkle and moisture. Open the press. Place and align the transfer (red sheet) on the shirt. Press for 15 seconds. Open the press. Take the shirt off the lower platen wave it for few seconds to let the polymer cool down a bit and set on the shirt. Put the shirt back on the lower platen. Press for 5 seconds then peel the transfer with slow and smooth motion. Keep the transfer as close as possible on the shirt as you peel to prevent the shirt fiber from lifting. Stretch the shirt again. To improve durability and minimize cracking cover the image with parchment paper then press for 10 seconds. Peel the parchment while hot. Remove the shirt and go on to the next shirt.

You may think the process is too long but in the long run you will have durable, no polymer window and less likely to crack transferred image.


----------



## mizzsweets (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks again! I can't wait to get the papers and get started!


----------

